# [W] FW Khorne Brass Etch Symbols [H] $$$



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Hey all. I am looking for two of the smallest and one of the medium sized FW Brass Etch Symbols. I am willing to pay US Cash and shipping. If someone can help me out I have a conversion that is wishing for completion and I don't need the whole sheet from FW. PM me if you are interested.


----------

